# DTG apparel fulfillment printers with an API?



## wyatt121 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking for a quality DTG printer with an API. 

I'm familiar with the following:

https://scalablepress.com/
https://www.printful.com/
https://printaura.com

I have used all 3 of these companies in the past. Scalablepress has been very hit/miss. Printaura is ok. Printful is the best, but also the most expensive.


Any help is much appreciated.

Regards,

Wyatt


----------

